#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 2008第二屆全國漫畫大賽10/5結束

## ≧Squall Beryl≦

宣傳這種事應該放這裡沒錯吧?

無意間在巴哈看到的，因為這次的主題非常的剛好所以想貼在狼版

有興趣的人去參加吧

作品主題 

１
以「動物」為主題，做一頁漫畫，畫出你喜歡的動物!!你見過的、身邊的、書上的、歷史的、
幻想的動物，統統把他畫出來。(含昆蟲蝴蝶等任何生物) 

２
今年特別增設 『特別大獎』（不分齡）：
首獎 25,000元 ，以「節能減碳」為主題，敘述：1.針對溫室效應,全球暖化，氣候變遷,對地球及生物造成危害及影響。2.「節能減碳」的方法。 

詳細網站連結

----------


## BAKA

嗚呼~這個比賽在下知道XD 
雖然截稿日快到了~ 
但也希望對此有興趣的大家可以試著參加看看 
總覺得今年的參賽者好少呀嘎哈哈

----------


## 雷恩

這個比賽我也是很早就知道了，只是當時沒有參加的意願，
看到這篇後又燃起興致，決定投稿了^ ^

期限只剩6天，差點來不及，
而且原本想多投稿幾張的說

稿件在10月5日早上寄出了，
現在還沒看到作品被放上去，
不知會不會被退件呀，因為我事後發現報名表出了點問題...


不知有多少獸友參加比賽呀，
目前我只發現NPFOX和BAKA
NP兄好像有點失落的樣子...

----------


## NPfox

> 不知有多少獸友參加比賽呀，
> 目前我只發現NPFOX和BAKA
> NP兄好像有點失落的樣子...


www
為什麼會被發現ww
我本來想一個人偷偷摸摸的參賽
因為如果是因為認識所以投票給這個人我一點也高興不起來
失落還好啦大專組的作品不就歡樂取向?
再等一下吧，等11月還12月上旬...

----------


## BAKA

> www
> 為什麼會被發現ww
> 我本來想一個人偷偷摸摸的參賽
> 因為如果是因為認識所以投票給這個人我一點也高興不起來
> 失落還好啦大專組的作品不就歡樂取向?
> 再等一下吧，等11月還12月上旬...


因為閣下的畫風相當好認呀WWW 
在投稿之前就有看到閣下的作品了 
腦中還想著:咦?這不是NPfox嗎?原來有參加呀 

啊,因為先前在島上看過閣下的漫畫所以印象很深刻(爆

----------

